# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Victims of Civil Liberty Violations [ List ]

## Agent CSL

This topic is created for a reference page of civil liberty violations (or any other significant incident against a person/family that is unconstitutional). 

This thread is for quick summary. This is not a discussion thread. Feel free to link to topics on RonPaulForums that are for discussion. 

I don't like making guidelines/rules for topics. However I am creating some suggestions that will hopefully help people quickly access the information.  You do not need to adhere to my suggestion. 

*Suggested format:*
-- [Small Photo, if one is available. This is to put a face to the injustice.]
 Name of Victim
 Short Synopsis (Please no walls of text. Keep it to 2/3 paragraphs _unless_ you are posting an unreported incident or personal experience.)
 Links to news stories, blogs, RonPaulForum topics, Youtubes.

It may be advised to save a Mirror of articles, as blogs often update and news articles are often deleted after a good period of time. 




> *Ed & Elaine Brown*
> Edward Lewis Brown (born 1942) and his wife, Elaine Alice Brown (born c. 1940), residents of the American state of New Hampshire, gained national news media attention in early 2007 for not paying their federal income tax and refusing to surrender to federal government agents after having been convicted of tax crimes. After the conviction and sentencing, a long, armed standoff with federal law enforcement authorities at their New Hampshire residence ended with the arrest of Edward and Elaine Brown on October 4, 2007.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Lewis_Brown
> http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/ar...TICLE_ID=56223 (July 2007)
> http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles...Conference.htm (June 2007)
> http://www.wethepeoplefoundation.org...2007-01-25.htm (January 2007)
> Sentencing for Brown supporters (April 2008)


If someone has already posted about an incident but you feel the need to add links or update the story, PLEASE DO.  Quote the post that you are 'updating'

----------


## UtahApocalypse

The FLDS Church members of El Dorado, Texas. 

Held captive by the Texas authorities after a raid cause by a prank phone call. These families have been torn apart and placed in foster homes throughout the state. The have fail;ed to receive due process, and many other issues. 

More info, and some links in this thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=132123

----------


## pcosmar

*Kathryn Johnston*

for simplicity, from the wiki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathryn_Johnston

Police obtained a warrant,broke in and killed this old lady and then planted drugs in her home to cover up.
The original story.
http://www.wsbtv.com/news/10374909/detail.html

the rest of the story.
http://www.alternet.org/drugreporter/51151/



> Johnston got off one shot, the bullet missing her target and hitting a porch roof. The three narcotics officers answered with 39 bullets.
> 
> Five or six bullets hit the terrified woman. Authorities never figured out who fired the fatal bullet, the one that hit Johnston in the chest. Some pieces of the other bullets -- friendly fire -- hit Junnier and two other cops.
> 
> The officers handcuffed the mortally wounded woman and searched the house.
> 
> There was no Sam.
> 
> There were no drugs.
> ...


The latest news,
http://www.ajc.com/training/content/...sler_0514.html



> He testified that Tesler, 42, participated in the coverup but he wasn't the main instigator of the illegal warrant or the coverup scheme, which Junnier blamed on Smith. In a surprise, the prosecution did not call Smith to testify.
> 
> FBI agent Robuck was the main witness Tuesday morning and he described a coverup that reached above Tesler and his two co-defendants. The three detectives briefed their sergeant, Wilbert Stallings, that they were changing their story about which officers witnessed an informant buying crack cocaine at Johnston's house at 933 Neal Street after Johnston was shot to death by narcotics unit officers.
> 
> "Sgt. Stallings was told there had been a change in the story and his comment, according to the investigation was, was 'Just pick one and stick to it," Robuck said.
> 
> The FBI agent described a police narcotics division that repeatedly lied to get warrants and planted evidence in investigations. Stallings, 44, was later convicted and is in prison on charges from another drug investigation that was turned up during the FBI investigation of the Neal Street case.

----------


## FreeTraveler

Here's a continually-updated map of botched Paramilitary Police Raids. The image is a snapshot I took a couple months ago.

http://www.cato.org/raidmap/

----------


## pcosmar

There are so many stories,and it seems more all the time.
It was a personal experience that started me searching for my rights( or the lack of them) and led to hearing about Ron Paul.
Mine was a 2nd amendment and property rights issue.
The only reference is my own Blog.
http://pcosmar.blogspot.com/2006/08/...gone-well.html

BTW, my stepdaughter still lives here, has recently gotten married (again) is taking her medication, and attending AA meetings. She has no fear of me (never did really) and we get along well.
My wifes shotgun was never returned.

I am still angry, but I am active now.

----------


## pcosmar

Another I ran accross in my search for answers,
*Cory Maye*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cory_Maye
http://www.reason.com/news/show/36869.html
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,184992,00.html



> That Cory Maye is even in prison is an appalling failure of Mississippi's criminal justice system. Police had no reason to be in his home that night, much less to break down his door. His case is just the latest in a series of tragic consequences resulting from the overuse of paramilitary tactics when police serve drug warrants.
> 
> But it's the details of Cory Maye's case that make it particularly compelling:
> 
> Cory Maye had no prior criminal record. He had no history of violence. Police found one gram of ashen marijuana in Maye's apartment (that's about a sixth of a teabag's worth). There was no "large stash," and Cory Maye was no drug dealer. In fact, Maye's name appeared nowhere on the search warrant, only his address and the phrase "persons unknown."
> 
> Then there's the matter of the informant. We'll never know who that informant was, nor will we ever know what kind of corroborating investigation was done before securing the warrant. That's because the entire investigation leading up to the raid was conducted by the same Officer Ron Jones who was killed in the raid.
> 
> According to District Attorney Buddy McDonald, Jones kept no notes or documentation of his investigation of the Smith-Maye duplex; and any investigation he may have done, in the words of McDonald, "died with Officer Jones."

----------


## pcosmar

As *UtahApocalypse*  posted above there is the case in Texas where over 400 children were removed from their homes on nothing more than a phone call. That phone call has been traced back to a hoax caller,but the families are still separated

Here is more from the state of Illinois.
http://www.bnd.com/homepage/story/327965.html
http://worldnetdaily.com/index.php?f...w&pageId=64364



> * 
> State falsely accuses 3,000 of child abuse*
> Investigators have 'power of God,' can ruin life with stroke of pen


I remember a case in Florida when I lived there.
A navy family, by ALL accounts a loving and caring family, had there children taken.  After a 2 year battle the children were returned. The cost was incredible and no  one at the state level was punished. The family had done nothing wrong., but paid a heavy price.

There are thousands of such cases in every state, (google) and too many to reference.
It is often a case of *Guilty till proven Innocent.*

----------


## pcosmar

Last year *Richard Jewell* died. Do you remember his story?

*This man was a true American Hero*.
But that is not the treatment he received.
After saving countless lives, due to his observations and quick actions, he was crucified in the press. He was investigated and harassed for months.
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/...emembers_x.htm



> ATLANTA — Richard Jewell's fortunes changed in a split second.
> 
> The security guard was initially hailed as a hero for spotting a suspicious backpack in a park and moving people out of harm's way just before a bomb exploded during a concert at the 1996 Summer Olympics.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Jewell



> Richard Jewell's hunting rifles were confiscated and never returned, having been presumably sold. His mother's family photographs and Tupperware collection were taken as "evidence" and returned vandalized. Two of the bombing victims filed lawsuits against Jewell on the basis of this reporting. In a reference to the Unabomber, Jay Leno called him the "Una-doofus".[4] Other references include "Una-Bubba," [5] and (of his mother) "Una-Mama." Jewell was never officially charged, but the FBI searched his home, questioned his associates, investigated his background, and maintained twenty-four hour surveillance of him. The pressure only began to ease after Jewell's attorneys hired an ex-FBI agent to administer a polygraph, which Jewell reportedly passed.


It might be wise to remember his story when someone is accused in a news story.
It ain't always so.

----------


## Agent CSL

Artist "interrogated" in New York after controversial art exhibit. 





> This morning, a Boston-born performance artist, Yazmany Arboleda, tried to set up a provocative art exhibition in a vacant storefront on West 40th Street in Midtown Manhattan with the title, The Assassination of Hillary Clinton/The Assassination of Barack Obama, in neatly stenciled letters on the plate glass windows at street level.
> 
> By 9:30 a.m., New York City police detectives and Secret Service agents had shut down the exhibition, and building workers had quickly covered over the inflammatory title with large sheets of brown paper and blue masking tape. The gallery is across the street from the southern entrance to The New York Times building.
> 
> ...
> 
> Later, Mr. Arboleda, who is 27, said in an interview: Its art. Its not supposed to be harmful. Its about character assassination  about how Obama and Hillary have been portrayed by the media. He added, Its about the media.


More: http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/20...rt-exhibition/

----------


## pcosmar

We have had quite a few threads on Computer security and on porn cases.Here is a case that combines both and raises several questions.
I do not believe that she should have even been arrested let alone tried.

*Julie Amero*,

http://www.alternet.org/rights/46925/




> Julie Amero, a 40-year-old substitute teacher from Connecticut is facing up to 40 years in prison for exposing her seventh grade class to a cascade of pornographic imagery. Amero maintains that she is a victim of a malicious software infestation that caused her computer to spawn porn uncontrollably.


http://blog.washingtonpost.com/secur...aces_jail.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julie_Amero

Do some of your own research, and come to your own conclusions.

----------


## Paul.Bearer.of.Injustice

Victim: Me

Crime: Illegal seizure of personal property (vehicle) in violation of the 4th Amendment. No warrant, no notice. (computer error in PAID property tax)

Remedy: In litigation. Hoping to gain control of half the town.

----------


## bojo68

I've been around with the locals lately on parking issues. It appears to me that they knowingly and intentionally make false claims of lawlessness, and then issue ultimatums based upon those unsupported assertions. The process works such that they end up stealing your car. In my case, out of 11 supposed infractions, one had validity. The most obvious clue was the fact that one car was ticketed while 100% legal, and the legal license # was hand written on the ticket, and the CURRENT TAGS were right there to see. I can't believe ANYBODY could be dumb enough to be able to copy the license # and NOT be able to also see the tags were current. Regardless, I/it was accused of being unlicensed.
   I believe these people act this way not because they're to dumb to know better, but because they know there is little to zero chance of a capapble 
defense, in other words, it's the beat women over the head and drag them back to the cave menatlity. Do it because you CAN, not because it's right. 
  Methinks the law needs to change....

----------


## Dieseler

Snagged from GLP and just passing it on.
http://www.godlikeproductions.com/fo...sage597346/pg1
Need more info.


Subject: [starhawk] Permaculture Education Bus Seized by Twin Cities Police at RNC


Hey friends, we need your help! Our Earth Activist Training Sustainable Skills Bus has been seized without cause by the police. Below is an account from the Wilsons, who have been travelling in the bus for the last seven months doing trainings in permaculture and sustainability, including ways you can help.

My own accounts from the action can be found on www.starhawk.org and Ill be posting daily as long as I canor sign on to my own list by emailing starhawk-subscribe@lists.riseup.net. If youre on that list, my own account follows. Please support these folks who have been doing such good work for us all. Thanks!



POLICE SEIZE PERMIBUS

Please Post Far and Wide including any Media Contacts You May Have

At approximately 6:25 pm on August 30, 2008 Minneapolis Police, Minnesota State Troopers, Ramsey County Sheriffs, Saint Paul Police, and University of Minnesota Police pulled over the Earth Activist Training Permaculture Demonstration Bus (Permibus) by exit 237 on Interstate 94.

Initially the police told the people on the bus to exit. When the people on the bus asked if they were being detained they were told that they were but police were unable to provide justification.

When asked why they pulled the bus over they refused to answer. After repeated requests to explain why the bus had been stopped Officer Honican of the Minneapolis Police explained that this was just a routine traffic stop though he did not explain the reason for the traffic stop.

The police then told Stan Wilson, the driver and registered owner of the Permibus, that they were going to impound the bus in case they wanted to execute a search warrant later. After more than an hour of being questioned by Stan and Delyla Wilson as to the legalities of their detainment and the impoundment of the Permibus, the police then informed Stan that the bus, which is legally registered as a passenger vehicle in the state of Montana, was being impounded for a commercial vehicle inspection.

Shortly afterward Sergeant Paul Davis, a commercial vehicle inspector arrived on scene. Despite the polices insistence that the reason for impoundment was for a commercial vehicle inspection the Permibus crew were not allowed to remove anything from the bus including computers, toiletries, and 17-year-old Megan Wilson's shoes.

The police finally allowed the animals to be removed from the Permibus before it was towed, leaving the Permibus family standing beside their chickens and dogs, homeless on the highway.


The Permibus was relocating from the Bedlam Theatre in Minneapolis, where they had spent the day teaching Urban Permaculture, to a friend's house in Saint Paul for a well deserved break. The Permibus has been in the Minneapolis area since August 2nd when the crew appeared at the Midtown Farmers Market for a morning of Permaculture education including Permaculture 101, chicken care, seed ball making for kids, and the Permi-puppet show.

During the past month the Permibus has parked at several local businesses and, as a neighborly gesture of respect for local police, Mr. Wilson contacted the appropriate precincts just to let them know the Permibus was in the area and had permission from the business owners to be parked on their lot. Through this, as well as other casual discussions with Minneapolis and Saint Paul police officers, the Permibus crew found the local police to be interested and respectful.

However on August 30th all that changed when, for no apparent valid reason the police pulled over and seized the Permibus. After the incident Stan Wilson said, "If the combined law enforcement of Minneapolis, Saint Paul, Ramsey County, and the State of Minnesota can pull over and impound a vehicle and home used to teach organic gardening and sustainability, one has to wonder what it is our government really fears. After all, we seek to teach people that the real meaning of homeland security is local food, fuel and energy production. For that we have had our lives stolen by government men with guns."

As of now, after repeated requests to be present at any vehicle inspection, with an list of what they are inspecting for, as well as requests to be served any warrants for searches of the vehicles prior to a search and to be present during the search the Permi-family has been unable to ascertain the current status of the Permibus.

On site Mr. Wilson was told that Officer Palmerranky was the inspector in charge of the case and would determine if the Permi-family's rights protecting them from unreasonable search and seizure would be respected. Neither Officer Palmerranky nor his supervisor has yet to return Mr. Wilson's calls.



The loss of her home and possessions is particularly difficult on seventeen-year-old Megan Wilson. Megan, a shining example of what this country asks of today's youth, has dedicated herself to making positive changes in the world. She was the youth keynote speaker at the Local to Global conference in Phoenix AZ, has taught conflict resolution at youth shelters and is the outreach coordinator for the Skills for a New Millennium Tour, the family traveling educational project.

Megan believes that, "While I understand that the world we live in is not as it should be I strive to live and teach in a way that shows the world how life could be. What I don't understand is why I can't get dressed for an evening out with friends in my own home without armed men stealing my life out from under me." The Permi-family, along with their dogs and Permaculture super-hero chickens are currently being housed by folks in the Twin Cities.


The Skills for a New Millennium Tour is a family education project that travels around the United States teaching homesteading, citizenship, and life skills at farmers markets, community gardens, churches, intentional communities, schools, and in people's living rooms. The Skills Tour is a donation supported project dedicated to providing tools for sustainable living, including Permaculture, to anyone who is interested, regardless of income. "We believe that any solution that is not accessible to the poor and urban areas is not a real solution for the future," states Delyla Wilson.

Permaculture is a design system with ethics and principles that can be applied to food production, home design, and community building in order to increase sustainability in food production, energy production, and social systems. The Permibus is a rolling demonstration of small scale sustainable living with three people, three dogs, three chickens, and a box of worms as permanent residence. The chickens and worms are part of a closed-loop food productions composting system that supports the Permibus's traveling garden.


For more information on the seizure of the Permibus, the Skills for the New Millennium Tour, or Permaculture, the Wilson's can be reached at 406-721-8427 or through email at skillstour@gmail.com. You can also see pictures and read stories about the last six months of their educational adventures at permibus.livejournal.com.



To our supporters: First we ask that as many people as possible contact precinct one in Minneapolis, MN at 612-673-5701


and Mayor Rybak at



Phone: (612) 673-2100 or

call 311 or call (612) 673-3000 outside Minneapolis.

Also call the Ramsey County Sheriff

Sheriff - Bob Fletcher 651-266-9300



and demand the immediate release of the Permibus.







We are also in desperate need of donations. Though we do not yet know the full cost of getting the permibus returned we know that it will include tow fee, impound fees, and legal fees. To donate contact us directly for a local address or...

Donate On-line:

Go to: www.earthactivisttraining.org/donate.htm



Click on: Donate Now!

Under "Gift Information" write: Permibus

Under "Please send acknowledgment of this gift to" write: skillstour@gmail.com

Donate by Mail:

Make check payable to: A.C.T.

On the "For" line write: Permibus

Send check to: A.C.T. 1405 Hillmount St. Austin, TX 78704

----------


## PaulaGem

I need help and prayers in Boulder County, Colorado.

It started out as just a traffic ticket - but it's a Constitutional issue now.  A municipal judge ruled against the evidence, I appealed but I have NEVER been permitted to examine the record of my arraignment and trial.  Appeal has been dismissed for failure to complete the record.

If you know of an attorney who might help, my email is paula/at/colorado-online.biz(put the @ in place of the /at/).   Something else is going on that is bigger than the ticket but it's too complicated to explain here.   Judge Roy Bean is alive and well in Lafayette, Colorado.

----------


## Crowish

had her kids taken away by the State of California  because of child abuse, but the injuries were, in fact, caused by a genetic disorder.

The top researcher of the disorder testified in court but the prosecutor wouldn't hear of it.

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la...596,full.story

Luckily, the judge was smart. Ruined the family, financially.

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stori....21ba3062.html

*Dash cam tape shows police beating unarmed mental patient* 

Victim was arrested for assaulting officers, but later cleared 

06:48 PM CST on Monday, February 16, 2009

By Kevin Reece / 11 News 

GALVESTON COUNTY -- Dramatic dash camera video obtained by 11 News sheds new light on a case that sent an innocent mental patient to jail. 

Caught on tape: Police beating 
February 16, 2009 View larger E-mail Clip More Video The video is now at the center of a civil rights lawsuit. 

The beginning of the dash cam tape from a Santa Fe Police car shows Sergio Robles walking down the middle of Highway 6. 

The officers stopped Sergio to ask why he's in the middle of the road. 

For more than a year, no one knew the truth about what happened next except Robles' and the police officers. 

The traffic stop ended with Robles in jail charged with assaulting the cops. His case would linger in the court system for more than two years. 

Robles adamantly denied the accusations from the beginning and continued to insist that he was the one beaten that night. 

Until recently, the truth was hidden in the rest of the dash cam videotape that finally came out during Robles' trial. 

It took more than a year for Robles' attornies to get the tapes. 

"It was the whole case right there. The first thing I told the jury in my closing argument was ask for the videos, watch the videos," said Paul Damico, Robles' attorney. 

In the video, one officer grabs Robles' arm and slams him into the hood of a patrol car. 

Robles is then taken to the ground where the officers begin throwing punches. One officer hit him in the face. The other punched him in the stomach and ribs. 

He was then maced and handcuffed. 

"I honestly thought that I could be killed or I was gonna die," Robles said. "I was on the pavement getting punched in the face. There was no telling what they were gonna do to me." 

When a Galveston judge finally saw the video, Robles' felonies were reduced to a misdemeanor. 

It took a jury just 30 minutes last week to find him not guilty of the misdemeanor. 

"I'm just excited that the truth finally came out after two-and-a-half years," Robles said Monday. "I was labeled as a felon." 

And there was more video and audio as Robles was being booked in jail and the officers were bragging about what they'd done. 

"It was on man. He's back there right now. He's in the booking area," said one officer. "We can't even put him in a cell. We're afraid he'll die." 

"But look at his face," said another officer on the tape. "We [expletive] him up. Not by choice, but by [expletive] out of necessity." 

"They beat him, they used weapons on him, they maced him, they left him without water, he's throwing up, he's unconscious and they don't care," said Kelly Case, Robles' attorney. "I think it's pretty bad." 

It turned out Robles was walking down the middle of Highway 6 that night because he is a schizophrenic who was off his medication. He was distraught because his father had died three days before. 

"They should have been trained to handle people that are mentally ill," Robles said. "They shouldn't just automatically throw them on the car and start beating them up. I mean, that's not right." 

"I think this is a huge brutality case," said Case. 

Vindicated by the video, Robles has filed a civil suit against the police officers. His case against them goes to federal court later this year. 

The Santa Fe Police Department says it can't comment for this story because of the lawsuit.

----------


## NatePinAR

I have posted this in another thread, but thought I would add to this list anyway...

Little Rock Police officers storm the apartment of an innocent mother and young daughter, breaking down the door and throwing in smoke grenades ( though some believe these were "flash-bangs"(?) due to the loud explosions heard throughout the area.  The police supposedly "quickly realized their mistake," but not before the mother was handcuffed and the child's toys searched.  The mother was getting her child ready for bed when this took place.  She was said to be terrified, crying, hysterical.  

This is unbelievable.  All of this took place because police were told someone claimed to have seen a drug dealer go in her door.    Wow...    Whatever happened to doing surveillance on the area for a day or two and then maybe knocking and saying LR-PD??  What about a search warrant??

http://www.todaysthv.com/news/local/...=82040&catid=2

I have requested that it be added to the Cato Institute's map of botched paramilitary police raids, but am not sure of the correct way to get it added.  The map is at http://www.cato.org/raidmap    ,as posted earlier.

----------


## guzzitx

http://www.examiner.com/x-536-Civil-...il-rights-case




> According to the complaint filed by Haven's attorney in the case of Haven v. Dickerson in the United States District Court for the Southern District of Texas, on November 7, 2007, Officer Dickerson arrived at the plaintiff's car and motorcycle repair shop in a marked vehicle, apparently in response to a summons by a dissatisfied customer. Concerned about a possible lawsuit by the customer, Haven stepped out to photograph the motorcycle that was the subject of the dispute, as well as the police car parked on his property.
> 
> Officer Dickerson rolled down the window and commanded that Mike not take a picture of the clearly marked HPD squad car in public on Mikes property.
> 
> HPD officer Dickerson then immediately exited the HPD squad car in an aggressive manner and commanded Mike to produce an identification card. Mike indicated his ID was not on him but in his business building and Mike then entered his business building to get his identification card. Mike did not want to show the officer his identification but Officer Dickerson said it was the law of Texas that when a peace officer request an identification the individual must show an identification. Mike asked Officer Dickerson to wait outside, however, Officer Dickerson entered Mikes business building behind Mike. Mike verbally disagreed with Officer Dickersons demands regarding an essentially civil business matter on Mikes business property.
> 
> At the door to Mikes office Mike asked the Officer Dickerson to wait outside the office. Officer Dickerson followed Mike into his office and stood next to Mike at an uncomfortably close distance. Mike then retrieved his Texas drivers license from a billfold on his office desk and gave it to Officer Dickerson.
> 
> Mike then picked up the telephone on his desk to place a call. A few seconds after giving Officer Dickerson his valid Texas drivers license Officer Dickerson grabbed Mikes arm and cuffed it stating that Mike was being arrested.

----------


## mellamojuana

Photo would be 
of a ninety-plus
year old white-
haired  woman
in a wheelchair
at  home  with
ninety year old
husband. . . . .

Government agency employee said she was "getting her in a nursing home."  The woman and her elderly husband of seven decades needed around the clock aid.  One of the agencies mandated by the federal government had given care during weekdays for less than two years.  Lady had been paralyzed on one side for over ten years.  Because her care was difficult, and probably to save the government money, agency sought her placement in a facility.  For no valid reason, agency had government social service to investigate the home and care, along with two armed sheriff's deputies.  Three social workers and two deputies and half a day each. . . .

The woman was receiving care from family, as was her husband.  They were not a burden to anyone except their own family.  Their family was not a burden to anyone--all responsible taxpayers.

First time this part of their story has been told online.  Contact me through RPF if more information is helpful.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

> I need help and prayers in Boulder County, Colorado.
> 
> It started out as just a traffic ticket - but it's a Constitutional issue now.  A municipal judge ruled against the evidence, I appealed but I have NEVER been permitted to examine the record of my arraignment and trial.  Appeal has been dismissed for failure to complete the record.
> 
> If you know of an attorney who might help, my email is paula/at/colorado-online.biz(put the @ in place of the /at/).   Something else is going on that is bigger than the ticket but it's too complicated to explain here.   Judge Roy Bean is alive and well in Lafayette, Colorado.





I spent almost 20 years seeing crap like this. Why?

Because the "legal eagles", the so-called patriot lawyers and constitutionalists are too busy getting involved in "paytriot" schemes or chasing pirate ships. Instead of courts being swarmed with common law and constitution experts every time someone gets screwed any any kind of case from civil liberty to land, we have these people running about scheming about how you can sign certain papers a certain way and get money from the government for it. Or better yet, "fill out the right papers and win your freedom back". Yeah that works so long as you don't own anything and you lost from the start because you went and asked permission anyway.

You can't out-government the government in the government's court system.

The freedom movement has a legal wing, and it is an epic fail. Scratch them off, and let them rot until they come to their senses and actually start working for liberty.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

*http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/026521.html
*

*April 28, 2009*

*Heroic Pianist*

 Posted by Lew Rockwell at April 28, 2009 09:30 AM
  Hurrah for Krystian Zimerman, the great Polish concert pianist. He brings his own Steinway concert grand on his tours. It was was seized by the TSA in New York, which claimed to think that the glue holding the case together might be an explosive, and so destroyed the instrument. Yes, the old exploding piano trick. Later, another piano was seized in Atlanta and simply held long enough to wreck his tour. Zimerman had denounced the Bush II administration for its concentration camp in Cuba and aggressive wars, and he pledged not to return to the US as long as W held power. Now he has he told the empire at a concert to keep its hands off his country, and not to plant its missiles there, as Obama plans. When some audience members walked out, cursing, he noted that when you mention the military, some people can't help but march. Then he said he would never visit the US again. Too bad. We can use his music and his principles. At least we can still listen to his recording of the first and second Chopin piano concertos, and indeed to all his CDs.
  UPDATE from Phil Hensley:
Great comment regarding the heroic pianist. I used to be one of those people that had the thought of "well I'm here to enjoy a concert/performance/etc." and don't mix your politics with the event. However, come to think of it, the very same people that complain about this type of behavior are the same propagandist that demand we play the national battle hymn before every sporting event where the regime's colors must be displayed, saluted, and revered. And if you don't "show respect", you will be at the very least admonished, if not ejected.

Just once I would love to see someone get up during the national anthem and yell "Just stick to the sports and leave your politics at home!"UPDATE from Jim Clark:
OK, I'll admit I am jaded, but this takes the cake. I am a bluegrass fan and therefore not very sophisticated. Nevertheless, my wife has an old Lowrey piano which cost us plenty 35 years ago and I'd hate to see it damaged. Here we have a great Polish concert pianist who totes his own Steinway on tours. Thinking the coast was clear, he honors us with his music and we trash one of his piano and keep him from using another one. I thought we had dogs and gadgets that could sniff explosives, but I guess they don't work for Polish Terrrists. I have not checked, but suspect that either of those pianos cost more than the salary of Janet Napolitano. Of all the damn names for the tyrant in charge of the DHS! I just hope she's never confused or associated with the great Judge, Andrew Napolitano. This is another good example of just how sick and out of control the government of the United States is. I wish I could escape to a land where there is peace and sanity, but cannot so will survive on LRC daily as my only consolation.

----------


## PaulaGem

It's frustrating.  

I appreciate the comment by Doktor_Jeep.    I think many folks don't understand that the fight has to start in our own back yard.   The city in question has a history of police corruption but no one wants to see it. 

I sent an e-mail to every person listed on the city website and every member of the city council.   The Constitutional issues were very clear and not very complicated ---- the only response I got was one derisive email that was sent to me instead of another employee by mistake.

I have filed a Writ of Certiorari with the Supreme Court of the State of Colorado.   I am hoping that THEY believe in constitutional right.

You prayers are still appreciated...

----------


## MyLibertyStuff

> Here's a continually-updated map of botched Paramilitary Police Raids. The image is a snapshot I took a couple months ago.
> 
> http://www.cato.org/raidmap/


This is insane...

----------


## PaulaGem

> I spent almost 20 years seeing crap like this. Why?
> 
> Because the "legal eagles", the so-called patriot lawyers and constitutionalists are too busy getting involved in "paytriot" schemes or chasing pirate ships. Instead of courts being swarmed with common law and constitution experts every time someone gets screwed any any kind of case from civil liberty to land, we have these people running about scheming about how you can sign certain papers a certain way and get money from the government for it. Or better yet, "fill out the right papers and win your freedom back". Yeah that works so long as you don't own anything and you lost from the start because you went and asked permission anyway.
> 
> You can't out-government the government in the government's court system.
> 
> The freedom movement has a legal wing, and it is an epic fail. Scratch them off, and let them rot until they come to their senses and actually start working for liberty.



Can anyone mentor me in a federal case for violation of ADA and due process?

Traffic court - could not hear to defend myself, judge told me "you can hear".  

Neurological disability - Court and prosecutor decided I wasn't credible, couldn't remember and took hearsay testimony of cop and contradictory testimony of witness over mine which was backed by physical proof.  Witness was led and CORRECTED in his testimony by the prosecutor.

14th amendment - Municipal court refused to even give access to the record of the trial for seven months and kept me from appealing.

Patterns and practices -   I informed the city administrator who is responsible for overseeing the court, the city council, and the mayor  that their court was in violation of the law and they took no action.

Writ of Certiorari was heard en banc by state Supreme Court and denied. 

Mayer vs. Chicago clear precedent.

http://www.oyez.org/cases/1970-1979/1971/1971_70_5040

----------


## chadkister

For Immediate Release:
Contact: Chad Kister: www.chadkister.com   (740) 753-3888    (740) 707-4110 chadkister@gmail.com

            Two individuals in Ohio have reported having brain implants placed in them against their will.  They report that they are being interrogated through their thoughts.  While this sounds like science fiction, both of these individuals are extraordinarily credible, but are afraid because the motivation behind this is to lock them up as being insane, because they are civil liberties activists.

            Before you think this is fiction, please look up "brain implant" on Google, and see for yourself.  I have perused the latest science on this issue to confirm that this technology not only exists, but that the Department of Homeland Security and DARPA are spending billions of dollars on it.

This technology has been here for years, including uses to help paraplegics connect to prosthetic limbs, and even surf the internet.  But it is now being used as a form of thought policing and mind control, according to two individuals whom I have interviewed extensively about this who have brain implants currently.

For four months, since I uncovered the first case in Columbus (see my story below), I have investigated this, with interviews of a victim who lives in the Athens area, and friends and colleagues of the victim who confirm that the individual is extraordinarily fit mentally, and very successful at protesting civil liberties violations committed by law enforcement. 

Armed with dozens of the credible science, government and news organization reports, I am ready to go public with this story, as I continue to investigate it further.  I invite other news media to join in on this investigation.  At the very least, readers should know that this technology is indeed here.  It is amazing that so few know about it: this is a real scoop.

I have done four months of intensive research on this, and have copies of the x-rays from one of the individuals.  Experts in the field, including Jeff Stibel, Chairman of Braingate, confirm that this technology does exist.

            I have posted a link to the xray (one regular sized and one enlarged) at:

www.safeclimateact.org/brain1.jpg

www.safeclimateact.org/brain2.jpg

Here is a work in progress story about the issue, that newspapers are free to use, free of charge (but please notify me at chadkister@gmail.com).



Thought Police are Real in 2009

By Chad Kister

            We are now in a world where ones thoughts can be monitored with brain implants  microchip transceivers that connect wirelessly with brain-computer interfaces.  Using these same devices, people can broadcast voices into victims brains.  This is exactly what has happened to two Ohio citizens against their will.

            While this sounds like science fiction, such technology is here, according Jeff Stibel, Chairman of Braingate in a personal interview.  Brain implants with wireless transceivers, connected with computers form what is called a brain-computer interface. This technology has been here for years, including uses to help paraplegics connect to prosthetic limbs, and even surf the internet. 

            What if such devices were to be surreptitiously placed into peoples brains while they were unconscious?  What power would that grant those who had such information, which could be broadcast wirelessly through satellites?

            Every action, thought and everything one looked at could suddenly become recorded and used to extort a lifelong of slavery and obedience to the power doing the monitoring, allowing for a Hitler-like dominance of a country, leading to World War III.  The latest in nanotechnology science shows that such technology has arrived. More troubling, such devices have been used in two Ohio citizens against their will, according to two sources.

I will never forget it, said Al Smith, owner of Spy Depot in suburban Columbus , Ohio about a time when a woman came in, asking for him to detect wireless frequencies in her head.  He said that his device went wild, and that he detected frequencies with a second wireless device, a spectrum analyzer.

            She brought in x-rays of her head, and he downloaded them onto his computer.

            I can read those things, he said, referring to x-rays.  I spotted it right away.

He said later that it was about an inch long and a quarter inch in diameter.  She had recently been in a hospital. He said about two weeks later, two men came in, asking for him to give an affidavit about the woman. He said he would not give any information, because she was a client.

            Some time later, she came in with the same two men, and asked for him to write up an affidavit. He wrote and signed an affidavit confirming that he had detected a wireless frequency coming from her head. They say in ten years everyone will have one, he warned.

            In a separate case, an anonymous source, whom the author knows personally is very credible, reported that he had been implanted with a microchip that monitored and influenced his thoughts, and had people speaking into his brain.

            He reported that two people, a male and a female were talking in his head, hypnotizing him and putting images into his head.  He said that they were responding to his thoughts, what he was doing and what he was seeing as well.  He said that they were trying to make him go crazy, saying one thing, then saying the opposite.

            The source wanted to remain anonymous, because he said their goal was to try to declare him mentally unfit to stand trial when he uncovered that they had put a microchip transceiver into his brain. He said that they were hypnotizing him to call law enforcement, to turn himself in for things that they falsely accused him of, and woke him up through the night.

            Nanotechnology has been trucking ahead with little oversight, with well documented studies confirming that the technology is there to see what people see, as well as monitor the brain.  In 2004, the Food and Drug Administration approved the implantation of microchips into the brains of Alzheimers patients to help them deal with the loss of memory.

            What if such devices could be made extraordinarily small, utilizing nanotechnology and carbon fibers, such as to be near undetectable?  What if they used very high frequencies, above 600 megahertz, such as to be undetectable by most private investigators.

            Such technology was called uberveillance by Australian Scientst Michael G. Michael, from the University of Wollongong s School of Information Systems technology (ninemsn, March 20, 2009). Such technology could record what a person saw, the persons movements, and even their thoughts, Dr. Michael said.

            One nightclub in Spain began implanting its patrons with Verichip microchips, about the size of a grain of rice, so that they could purchase drinks without the need to bring cash or a credit card, CNN reported June 9, 2004.  The nightclub could just scan the chip, which can be implanted for about $150, and be used as a debit or credit card.

            VeriChip began implanting people in Mexico with a tracking microchip in 2003, which can be used to contain medical information, and to track a person within 5 miles, according to the Associated Press, July 17, 2003. The company said that they were working on a system to use satellite technology that could track people who were kidnapped.  Of course this could also be used for more nefarious purposes.

            If this is what private companies are manufacturing, what is our government doing with the billions of dollars already spent on nanotechnology? We need greater transparency to see just what the Defense Department and the Department of Homeland Security have developed with billions of dollars having gone into nanotechnology.  We must ensure that any devices created can be detectable, and is never implanted into someone without ones consent.

            With two credible reports in Ohio showing that people have been microchipped against their will, Congress needs to begin investigating this issue.  What would it be like to have someone be able to see as one goes to the bathroom, changes clothes or had sexual intercourse, as the anonymous Ohio source said is happening to him|?  What if they continued to speak during such times, reminding you that they are watching?

            What would happen to a persons dignity and self-worth if everything one thinks about, or was hypnotized to think or say, was monitored and being used against them?  What if memories of movies, video games and television programs could be used against someone as proof they did something that they did not? What would it do to someone to have an endless probe, 24-7 with no way to stop it?

            Two FBI workers were caught spying on teenage girls as they tried on prom gowns for 90 minutes in Morgantown, West Virginia, reported the Associate Press on April 21, 2009.  Imagine if big brother could watch anything someone looked at, such as intimate moments with a loved one, or time spent with ones children.  What if clips of such moments could be put on the internet, made to look like one had a hidden videocamera, when in fact the camera was in a microchip implanted in that persons brain? While this sounds like science fiction, the fact is the technology is here, but the regulation is not.

            In a study published in the journal Nature in 2002, scientists rigged up five rats with miniature videocameras and devices that stimulated portions of the rodent brains to use them to move left or right, getting video of everything that they looked at.

            In the 1960s, Tulane University implanted electrodes into people.  BrainGate has a product, first tried in Matt Nagle in 2004 that detects brainwaves and turns them into motorized action.  This is used by paraplegics to operate motorized wheelchairs, and other devices.

            In 1999, BBC reported that researchers had implanted a microchip into a cat that detected what the cat was seeing, and broadcast that into a computer, using the output of 177 brain cells.  Researchers in Hiroshima , Japan are developing miniature cameras that can be implanted in the back of peoples eyes.

            Furthermore, the devices themselves greatly contribute to the susceptibility of cancer, both through the microchips themselves, and the need for wireless communication coming from the most sensitive part of the body to such electromagnetic fields.  A series of scientific studies from 1996 to 2006 found that the rate of cancer was between 1% and 10%, for mice and rats implanted with the microchip transponders.  The study found that the brain implants increased the risk of sarcomas, fibrosarcomas and other invasive cancers that were found surrounding or attached to the nanotechnology devices, according to a study published by S. Le Calvez et. Al. in Experimental and Toxicological Pathology in 2006.

            From a medical standpoint, obviously you worry about radiation with any electronic device, said Dr. Arun Patel, a general physician in Los Angeles (CNN, 2004).

            With the critical need of the Fourth Estate: the media, to watchdog government, and uncover violations of liberties and abuses by the government, such devices could preempt efforts to uncover corruption in government, planned overthrows of the democratic process, and the start of World War III.

            With the horrific abuses of civil liberties granted by the Patriot Act, the Department of Homeland Security is reportedly working on implanting people with microchips against their will.  Though in gross violation of the Constitution, the secrecy granted by the Patriot Act could be abused to try to keep clandestine uses of such technology hidden.  With the absolute power granted by such secrecy, the very survival of the union  and our planet  is at stake.

            Such devices could be put in the president while he slept, or in top military commanders.  Access codes to nuclear weapons, and weapons caches could be gained through the abuse of such technology, as a means of causing World War III.  Clearly we need more oversight into exactly what the Defense Department and others are doing with this technology.

----------


## Kylie

That is some crazy $#@!, Chad. 

But I have always wondered how Stephen Hawking communicated with the outside world. Sounds like this is it, so I suppose it is plausable.

----------


## chadkister

Please: this is something you can do something about.  Please contact the Athens, Ohio FBI at 740-593-6473 and demand that they investigate.  Call every day, or every weekday hour every day until they do their job.  They know about this: just tell them to investigate the report of a brain implant in Athens County.
Also, anyone who has an x-ray of their brain, or knows any x-ray technicians, doctors or medical students take a look at the x-rays of the brain: www.safeclimateact.org/brain2.jpg (zoomed in to the frontal lobe at 400 percent) and www.safeclimateact.org/brain1.jpg (showing the whole brain).  Notice the oblong, black object affixed to the frontal lobe, about 3 mm by 7 mm, with a transmitting device affixed to it.  New brain implants are carbon fiber or silicoln based, and are mind control ones are placed on the frontal lobe: the control center of the brain according to brain scientists Jeff Stibel.

They are gambling on the fact that people do not know about this technology.  This is why I an creating a brain implant education page at www.chadkister.com/brainimplant.htm to show people that this technology does exist.

----------


## chadkister

Someone has hacked this site and removed my post!

----------


## PatriotG

> For Immediate Release:
> Contact: Chad Kister: www.chadkister.com   (740) 753-3888    (740) 707-4110 chadkister@gmail.com
> 
>             Two individuals in Ohio have reported having brain implants placed in them against their will.  They report that they are being interrogated through their thoughts.  While this sounds like science fiction, both of these individuals are extraordinarily credible, but are afraid because the motivation behind this is to lock them up as being insane, because they are civil liberties activists.


Wow this reminded me of a site I used to visit ocassionally and completely forgot about

http://www.mindcontrolforums.com/victm-hm.htm

I have read some very alarming articles on the site....you have me wondering again.

PG

----------


## ClamMan

http://members.cox.net/russell_p_dav...es20091114.htm

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=217203

----------


## Crowish

Canadian sci-fi author beaten, imprisoned at US border crossing

http://network.nationalpost.com/np/b...-crossing.aspx

----------


## specialK

> Canadian sci-fi author beaten, imprisoned at US border crossing
> 
> http://network.nationalpost.com/np/b...-crossing.aspx


As a person who lives in a border town, I gave up my weekly border crossings a year ago. It's just not safe anymore. I was fingerprinted, photographed and interrogated by DHS on numerous occasions even though I've never been arrested for anything and have no criminal record. It may as well been the Berlin Wall - at least that is what it was beginning to feel like.

As a foreigner entering the US, you basically have few or no rights. It had become increasingly very, very stressful for me, and they increasingly demanded more and more paperwork each time I entered. I was made to feel like a criminal, even though my trips were very ordinary and mundane in nature;  45 minute visits to the post office, bank, etc. 

So why bother going? Especially considering the fact that the officer in charge of border crossings in my neighbourhood is now doing time for child rape, I feel no need to cross anymore. Clearly, they are the criminals - not me. 

Prior to 911, I frequently crossed for 30 years with no real issues. Not anymore. I feel sad that I will probably never visit the US again, even though the border is a mere 20 minute walk from my home, and it's the USA I see when I look out of all windows in my home. I feel even sadder for Americans. I have a choice. I don't have to go. But for you, your country is not the same place it once was.

YouTube - Chief Border Patrol Agent Charged With Child Rape

----------


## nbruno322

When the govt ceases to recognize natural rights......


YouTube - Judge Andrew Napolitano: Revolution is Duty of the People

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> I spent almost 20 years seeing crap like this. Why?
> 
> Because the "legal eagles", the so-called patriot lawyers and constitutionalists are too busy getting involved in "paytriot" schemes or chasing pirate ships. Instead of courts being swarmed with common law and constitution experts every time someone gets screwed any any kind of case from civil liberty to land, we have these people running about scheming about how you can sign certain papers a certain way and get money from the government for it. Or better yet, "fill out the right papers and win your freedom back". Yeah that works so long as you don't own anything and you lost from the start because you went and asked permission anyway.
> 
> You can't out-government the government in the government's court system.
> 
> The freedom movement has a legal wing, and it is an epic fail. Scratch them off, and let them rot until they come to their senses and actually start working for liberty.


I think you are being overly critical.

There are con artists in every field but let's address the "legal eagles".  If it weren't for the "legal eagles" that have risked it all, been incarcerated, etc. from personal experience the "fear of freedom" movement wouldn't know much of dick about how the law works.  And then when "legal eagles" explain that everything is a privilege that is voluntarily applied for people just go... bah your full of $#@!.  Then the expectation is to get them off of the hook for a privilege they voluntarily applied for while simultaneously risking more persecution from the state for practicing law... for free.

It's pretty obvious to see why "legal eagles", like Bill Benson for instance,  choose a model where they only sell information.  This would be my suggestion....  if you want to see courts swarmed with common law and constitutional experts start a private club to attract the "legal eagles".  Instead of bitching about people like Irwin Schiff who are in prison while you are out freely politicking... advocate some market based solutions.

----------


## pcosmar

This is a list of victims posted on another site.
http://www.awrm.org/ubb/ultimatebb.p...109;p=1#000000



> While our attention is naturally drawn to the Hutaree situation, let's not forget that there are others who have paid the ultimate price in a senseless war, the War on Drugs.
> 
> Here are just a very few of the victims:


And there are more all the time.

----------


## tremendoustie

http://bit.ly/aN4t14  There's only one assault here, and it wasn't by the student. What a  shocker: police lie again

http://bit.ly/afIwwa  Who ya gonna believe? Me? Or those lyin' eyes?  How often does this happen when there's no camera?

http://bit.ly/cAF0m3  Enforcing pet ordinances requires a swat team? For peons like us,  assault causing miscarriage is a felony ...

http://bit.ly/dwrPUN  All in good fun ... it's not like you'd be fired for this ...                                     

Cops charge man, seize his  computers because he filmed officer harassing him with gun #CopBlock http://bit.ly/9dB5Hd 

http://bit.ly/bfrvds  It seems outrageous, but hey, if beating and pepper spraying women and  children at a baby shower is ok ...                      

http://bit.ly/cB0P75  Lethal force again used on person handcuffed in back of cruiser. Yes,  they are often lethal:http://ow.ly/1vcrM. In that second case, on the other hand,  it may well have been the kicking and punching to the head, by police,  that killed Andre Thomas.

http://bit.ly/cAZSLw  The day after two Springfield cops are fired for brutality, another man  is beaten, and dies in their custody.

http://bit.ly/btDtFC  Pregnant lady not following your every diktat? Time for repeated  electroshock, says SPD - federal court agrees.

             Police in NV say the public has  no right to know what they're doing  http://bit.ly/bUnte2

http://bit.ly/c6iaFx  Abusing prisoners? Child porn? All in a RPD day's work.  And ... you guessed it ... no criminal charges.   

http://www.prisonplanet.com/cops-cps...overnment.html  Teach your kids to trust us, or we'll kidnap 'em.

http://www.suntimes.com/news/2134797...040110.article  30 years, and no charges?                   

http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/2...beat25.article  Would you get paid leave (vacation) for this? Or a jail cell?                   

http://www.theindychannel.com/news/23017669/detail.html  Question: How many years would a non-cop spend in jail for this same  act?

----------


## tremendoustie

Check out:
http://www.cato.org/raidmap/

For some past SWAT abuses.

----------


## tremendoustie

Check this site out: http://www.unknownnews.org/cops.html

More than half a dozen stories per day.

----------


## wildturkey

Listen to this song on the subject. Ive actually seen him in concert and met him, and claims the story is true. Foul language, so cover your childrens ears. Good song though.

YouTube - $#@! The Po-Po by Corey Smith

----------


## Lesa Dawn

I recently lost custody of my nine year old son due to my refusal to vaccinate. I was accused of medical neglect even though he did NOT suffer adversly for my refusal to vaccinate. A Guardian was appointed and told me that failure to vaccinate is medical neglect. She also said that the religious exemption does not apply to me as I am neither RLDS nor Amish.

My son, who I now rarely get to see, is now living with his father. He is emotionally traumatized and begging to come home. He is not being bathed nor is he brushing his teeth regularly. He is wetting the bed and frequently missing school. His grades have dropped from straight As and he is often tardy and in trouble in school. He has had four days of In School Suspension. He says his dad calls him stupid and a$$hole. I could go into greater detail about how my son is now abused and neglected, but I won't.

I was interviewed on the radio show Lives In The Balance hosted by Jason Littlejohn :
http://www.mediafire.com/?yzmmy4l14d1

Also, the Supreme court has weighed in on this one, so how can a lower court take away my child from me for something the Supreme Court has ruled is my Constitutional right.

Quote: 
Applicable law has been interpreted to mean that a religious belief is subject to protection even though no religious group espouses such beliefs or the fact that the religious group to which the individual professes to belong may not advocate or require such belief. Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 as amended Nov. 1, 1980; Part 1605.1-Guidelines on Discrimination Because of Religion. 

Our legal rights are guaranteed by the free exercise clause of the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution. Recent court decisions have upheld the rights of individuals seeking exemptions from immunizations based upon personal and religious reasons. On the U.S. Supreme Court level in Frazee V. Illinois Dept. of Security, 489 U.S. 829, it was found that a state may not deny an exemption simply because a person is not a member of a formal religious organization. 

I am new to this forum, but have been an avid Ron Paul supporter and campaign contributer since 2007.

----------


## Roxi

> I recently lost custody of my nine year old son due to my refusal to vaccinate. I was accused of medical neglect even though he did NOT suffer adversly for my refusal to vaccinate. A Guardian was appointed and told me that failure to vaccinate is medical neglect. She also said that the religious exemption does not apply to me as I am neither RLDS nor Amish.
> 
> My son, who I now rarely get to see, is now living with his father. He is emotionally traumatized and begging to come home. He is not being bathed nor is he brushing his teeth regularly. He is wetting the bed and frequently missing school. His grades have dropped from straight As and he is often tardy and in trouble in school. He has had four days of In School Suspension. He says his dad calls him stupid and a$$hole. I could go into greater detail about how my son is now abused and neglected, but I won't.
> 
> I was interviewed on the radio show Lives In The Balance hosted by Jason Littlejohn :
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yzmmy4l14d1
> 
> Also, the Supreme court has weighed in on this one, so how can a lower court take away my child from me for something the Supreme Court has ruled is my Constitutional right.
> 
> ...


WOW That is so scary!! If you don't mind, what state are you in? And what progress have you made to try to get your son back? Is another court going to see your case? Were any other reasons cited as neglect besides not vaccinating?

----------


## Roxi

http://donttreadoncat.com/2010/07/te...merer-wyoming/

Kansas City family band called Mad Max and the wild ones, stops for a visit in a small town in Wyoming. They were terrorized and harrassed by police and then nearly killed (on purpose) by the hospital.

 no insurance, and desperately needs donations!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

This thread makes me sad.   Good to see the truth being told, tho.

----------


## AnnieOakley

Possible avenue of attack -  In my state the court can not refuse a mental health evaluation in a pendant parenting motion.   This is statutory and the type of evaluation is specified in statute.  Theoretically, but I can not guarantee it will work in the "real world", the court would have your son examined by an impartial professional.

----------


## bolil

Im sorry to hear that.  Animals...

----------


## ZanZibar



----------


## Scott.Alexander.Meiner

Please Join Us In Opposing H.R. 313
BY SCOTT ALEXANDER MEINER, ON OCTOBER 12TH, 2011
We ask you to join Americans for Forfeiture Reform and the Drug Policy Alliance in registering your opinion on H.R. 313 by clicking on our Facebook/Popvox link http://www.facebook.com/ForfeitureRe...50910028257528 Your opinion will be delivered to your congressperson.
H.R. 313, the Drug Trafficking Safe Harbor Elimination Act of 2011, has far ranging power to chill our liberties in ways that are dangerous to all of of us, regardless of our positions on substances classified under the Controlled Substances Act. Specifically, the bill seeks
To amend the Controlled Substances Act to clarify that persons who enter into a conspiracy within the United States to possess or traffic illegal controlled substances outside the United States, or engage in conduct within the United States to aid or abet drug trafficking outside the United States, may be criminally prosecuted in the United States, and for other purposes.
And would amend Section 406 of the Controlled Substances Act (21 U.S.C. 846) by inserting:
 Whoever, within the United States, conspires with one or more persons, or aids or abets one or more persons, regardless of where such other persons are located, to engage in conduct at any place outside the United States that would constitute a violation of this title if committed within the United States, shall be subject to the same penalties that would apply to such conduct if it were to occur within the United States.

It is our belief that H.R. 313 would chill your rights to free speech, assembly, and due process. It is ripe for selective enforcement. It is a dangerous expansion of federal power. It will harm your ability to acquire adequate counsel, encourage corruption in law enforcement, suppress voter intent, and is generally just bad law.
H.R. 313 represents a dramatic expansion of federal power. As David Roland, Director of Litigation at the Freedom Center of Missouri, explains,
When Matt Stone and Trey Parker wrote Team America: World Police, it was supposed to be a joke!  HR 313 tries to make that concept our official policy.  Under this law, the U.S. government is claiming the power to strip citizens of their liberty and their property simply for talking with someone else about events that might well be perfectly legal where those events would take place.
Given the extraordinary expansion of jurisdiction and the infeasibility of prosecuting all conspiracy charges, H.R. 313 is particularly ripe for selective prosecution. Ample evidence exists to show racial bias. Tenaha, TX has become the poster child for racial bias and asset forfeiture abuse but it happens throughout the United States. Further evidence exists to show targeted prosecution for political ends including a DEA Administrator bragging about the arrest of Marc Emery as a significant blow to the political efforts of legalization movements. One need not share Emerys cause to be outraged that arrest and seizure power is being used to suppress political speech.
But prosecutors neednt even get a conviction or a successful forfeiture to chill speech. The very threat of a vague, overbroad conspiracy charge is likely to chill speech in public health, science, decriminalization, and legalization communities by scaring involved parties from being able to express their opinions for fear that it will ensnare friends and family in leveraged conspiracy charges.
It will chill our assembly rights by potentially putting third parties at risk for knowingly associating with and/or tolerating the positions of those who wish to commit civil disobedience and/or test the constitutionality of this legislation. The charges need not stand up to legal challenge to pry forfeiture settlements and/or to quell dissent.
It will encourage law enforcement to make seizures that will starve defendants of the funds necessary to secure adequate representation.
The expansion of conspiracy charges for the aiding or abetting of conduct that is legal in another jurisdiction will only increase leveraged administrative forfeitures in exchange for the dropping of mandatory minimum sentence conspiracy charges. This means direct incentives for forfeitures with minimal judicial contact and little public oversight. That is a potent recipe for corruption.
It will suppress voter intent by expanding administrative forfeiture revenue streams that circumvent the legislative budget and appropriation process. This is contrary to the basic framework of checks and balances that have protected our republic. When we cede the power of the purse, we lose the ability to compel our law enforcement to be properly responsive and subordinate to the wishes of the people.
This is a bill that is uniquely insidious. We would like to think that the House of Representatives would quickly vote this legislation down. Sadly, that does not appear to be the case.  Congressmen Adam Schiff (D-CA) and Lamar Smith (R-TX) have successfully pushed H.R. 313 through the House Judiciary Committee by a 20-7 vote and it is headed to a floor vote.
We vehemently oppose this legislation and call upon anyone who values their freedoms to join us in a vigorous opposition to H.R. 313.
Use our Facebook/Popvox account to deliver your opinion on HR 313: http://www.facebook.com/ForfeitureRe...50910028257528

----------


## Aden

Jessie Lee Williams.  Got arrested for a traffic infraction.  Mouthed off to the wrong cop, so a dozen cops tortured and beat him for 7 minutes.  He died.

----------


## intelliot

FBI agents came into a library with a self-written warrant, valid under the PATRIOT Act. Found out which books someone checked out. Put a gag order on the librarians, disallowing them from telling anyone that they were there. They were forced into court for violating the gag order.

http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/200...brarians-desc/



Mentioned by Judge Andrew Napolitano somewhere around 1/3 through the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA_Yl_JCdFg


I would like to see a "Kony 2012"-style viral video that brings attention to abuses right here in the USA. There are enough violations that such a video could certainly be made.

----------


## adisongrace



----------

